# Access denied to file share



## matt_com911

Hi, Ive got a network set up with a switch connecting a router and 3 computers - 2 xp and 1 2000. My network places on each computer displays 3 folders - the local shared documents and the 2 remote ones. As well as this, Ive mapped network drives to these folders for quick access. When I click on either the network drive or folder in my network places for one of the XP computers, a message is displayed

Access Denied

The other windows xp computer and the 2000 one play fair and and share their folders. how do I make the one thats not share the files? Ive disabled the xp firewall.


----------



## johnwill

Turn off any firewalls for debugging. If the firewall is the problem, you'll have to configure it to allow access to "trusted zone" addresses. Note that some firewalls must be completely uninstalled to stop them from affecting your networking.

PING each computer by IP address, and if successful, PING by name. You can obtain the IP address of a computer by opening a command prompt (DOS window) and typing IPCONFIG. This should work for any Windows version.

All computers should be in the same workgroup for computer browsing to function properly. File & Print Sharing has to be enabled on any computer you wish to share files or printers from. You also need to actually share the resource in question from My Computer, right click on the drive/printer/folder, and select sharing.

If you encounter difficulties accessing computers that are visible in Network Neighborhood, make sure the computer being accessed has an account with the same name/password as the system connecting to it uses to login.


----------



## jernelsingh

*Re*

Chk the file permissions and local policy if define


----------



## seeaton

*File Sharing*

you might have to setup security under properties for the folder that you have shared. It might be setup just for admin and not the specified users. Do a right click on the folder got to properties and then look at security. The differance is 2000 uses the security field, while xp won't until you go to folder options and unclick simple file sharing, so you can find out who has permisions to access the folder.

:grin:


----------

